# High flow/performance catalytic converter install.



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I want to put a high flow catalytic converter. but those
high flow converters don't have oxigen sensor holes.
so I was thinking of making it myself. 

is there a "front" and "end" in catalytic converters. does it
matter how you install it.

original cat converter on my car has O2 sensor in the back of converter.
does the position of O2 sensor matter. I mean I can just install an
O2 sensor anywhere as long as it is after converter and 
before muffler. right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just so you know, the oem style converters flow pretty good. you can go to a larger one when you increase the size of your exhaust, but you dont really need a hi-flo.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

the reason I want hi-flo is that it is cheaper than replacement.
a place near by will install hi-flow converter for 100$.(and this will pass emissions)
on ebay they are 40$(direct fit, but no oxigen sensor whole).
replacement converter in autozone is 371$.
if not emissions could take it out and dump all of the catalyst inside 
and put the empty converter back in. but then again I don't want 
to polute too much.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

MickeyKnox said:


> the reason I want hi-flo is that it is cheaper than replacement.
> a place near by will install hi-flow converter for 100$.(and this will pass emissions)
> on ebay they are 40$(direct fit, but no oxigen sensor whole).
> replacement converter in autozone is 371$.
> ...


i had my cat replaced at a local shop using 2.25 inlets/outlets and it was done for 115 out the door. im sure you can find a place that does it for close to that as well, but if you can get an actual emissions friendly hi-flo, then go for it.


----------



## EQUiLiiBRiUM (Mar 29, 2006)

On hottexhaust.com they Sell hi flow Cats with o2 Bungs(hole) I think they run like $60


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

yes. there are number of places that cell catalytic converters with
O2 holes for 60-70. but they require welding. thanks though.


one last question: how many catalytic converters does altima 95 have?
there is one underneath in the middle. what about the part which connects
the 4 exhaust tubes from the engine to the actual exhaust system. it's about 6 inches in diameter
and 8-9 in length.(cylindrical shape). it is right under front oxigen sensor. is it another converter?
thanks.


----------

